# Got r done this morning



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful morning out n ended up with this buck.nothing big but had to many 8 pointers running around.mmmmm can taste the backstraps!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice job. Looks like nice thick base


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Not a big rack by any means but big body.sometimes u gotta take one for the team and shoot a cull buck


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job man!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's a great buck. Be proud of it. Any buck with a bow is a great one.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Not big but HEAVY bone.Look's like he lost a few pound's from chasing the girl's. GREATJOB and BUCK!!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

awesome job


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Mmmm backstraps right next to the mashed taters and peas.the best part of harvesting a deer


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

ltroyer said:


> Mmmm backstraps right next to the mashed taters and peas.the best part of harvesting a deer


Enjoy


----------



## Hotboat (Jan 3, 2018)

ltroyer said:


> Beautiful morning out n ended up with this buck.nothing big but had to many 8 pointers running around.mmmmm can taste the backstraps!


Good job!!


----------

